# I'm thankful...



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

No pics on this post. I just wanted to take a minute to sincerely thank all of you for the kind words you've had for my work and for the overall decorum used in the section of the board. I mentioned in the guide how imagery gives us an opportunity to share with others and I just want to say that it's especially gratifying to do so with good people like those here.

Digital has really been a new beginning and my days earlier this week at BBSP were very exciting for me and I hope there are any more to come. A big part of photography for me is learning what you can and cannot do. Each trip out is a learning experience and just like fishing I hope to get a little better each time and the luck will come on it's own.

If you ever have any questions or comments about how I did something or if you have a camera or image question please feel free to email me at [email protected] if you don't want to post it here. I have plenty of bandwith so if you can send a sample image feel free to do so. It's the least I can do for the group that's been so encouraging for me.

I hope you all have a great weekend and thanks again.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

*Thank you too Rusty*

You are very generous with your knowledge, and we certainly appreciate that. I find myself looking for objects to shoot and ways to shoot it, so I can share it on 2Cool. You have a great weekend too!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Well, I appreciate the time that you, Cutter, Dorado-Mahi and others put in to show us what can be done.

Thanks.


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

Thanks Rusty. While I've been registered on 2cool for awhile I didn't participate much till lately when the traffic on the photog forum picked up. I find other's work to be inspiring and teaches me methods to creativity. Mixing art and science is difficult. Thanks as well to the others who offer tips and constructive criticisim (sp?). I couldn't get that on a pure photog forum. The pros, or those who feel thay are pros, rip a wannabe like me apart.


----------



## trout chaser (Oct 21, 2005)

Same here, thanks Rusty for sharing your knowledge, as a beginner I've learned alot from reading your posts and look foward to alot more. TC


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

I don't understand much of the photography lingo yet, but I learn just from looking at your photographs. Seeing yours makes me want to improve mine!


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

Thanks to you too Rusty and everyone else. I've thoroughly enjoyed everyone's pictures and the stories that go along with them. I'm glad to see that everyone is welcomed here and feel comfortable sharing their pictures.


----------



## GoingCoastal (May 24, 2004)

Honestly-I was thinking about starting a thread like this yesterday.

There is some folks on here that have REAL talent. whether they know it or not.
I give more comments and greenie hear than anywhere else.
If the rest of 2cool hasnt come down and visited they are truly missing something.

I fish 95% more than I take pictures and I have never filed a Fishing report due to all the criticsm and jelousy that goes on up up there- down right nasty sometime's
and Yet I can post up any number of Pictrues and get back all kinds of positive feed back. Thats 2cool

Dave


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Charles Helm said:


> Well, I appreciate the time that you, Cutter, Dorado-Mahi and others put in to show us what can be done.
> 
> Thanks.[/QUOT
> 
> ...


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Charles Helm said:


> Well, I appreciate the time that you, Cutter, Dorado-Mahi and others put in to show us what can be done.
> 
> Thanks.


Couldn't have said it better. I also enjoy everyone else's pics ... there's nothing like seeing the world through another person's eyes to broaden your perspective.


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

This has been a great place to start learning the ropes of taking professional-type photographs. I still have a lot to learn, but at the same time I've learned a lot from those here. Because of this forum, photography has become my new passion. Thank you to everyone and keep 'em comin'.

Kevin


----------

